# To sign or not to sign Reggie Miller



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

I wrote that the Pacers should not resign Reggie Miller in a previous posting. Someone wrote that the Pacers should be loyal to him and resign him. I know that he is a fan favorite and has done much for the club. However he is old, was never a great defender and was well compensated over the past few years. ($12 million this year)

I don't think he is worth resigning. Loyalty is great, but not for aging athletes. You want to have a parade for him, retire his number fine, but resigning him is a mistake.

Think back to the Celtics, as Bird McHale and Parrish aged. The Celts could have broken up that team, but decided to be loyal. The result, 10 years in the wilderness with bad teams.

Should they resign and if they do for how much. MAx $1 million veterans exemption.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

definately offer reg mid level exception and if he takes it he takes it... reggies defence has always been underrated... he is 6'7 and his wirey body with his wingspan always caused trouble .... i think he defended well... come on he often had to guard mj and did a good a job as anyone else ever has.... he was alot more athletic that most people gave him credit for... most thought he was like chris mullin but i see him more of a allan houston type athletisism... ok maybe a little less... none the less great player ... but give him a realistic contract i think he'll take it....

i got a funny feeling... wouldn't it be funny if reggie signed with the knicks... hehehehe


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

He should do like Stockton and sign reasonable one year contracts until he is ready to retire. 

And they don't need to spend exceptions on him, they have his bird rights and he can be signed to whatever without regard for the cap.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I personally think he should either take a lower contract or retire, he isn't as good as he used to be and doesn't deserve the contract he might get anymore, I know he's done alot for the team, but his days as a great player are pretty much over.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If we resign him it will be to the MLE. Giving a guy the MLE for ONE year after all the years he gave us isnt too much to ask.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Give him the vet's minimum.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Give him the vet's minimum.


Thats what I think they should do to


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

The Pacers WILL NOT allow their payroll to get higher than $51-$52 mil, that team is not interested in exceeding the luxury tax threshold. After O'Neal is re-signed, they are looking at about a $50 mil payroll. That means no Brad Miller, no Reggie Miller, not even Erick Strickland. Sorry, guys.

Who knows where Uncle Reggie ends up? I have suggested Utah, an old-school team that could really use a SG, but there are a lot of possibilities.

Also, Uncle Reggie will NOT get the full MLE from ANYBODY. He's looking at getting around $3.0-$3.5 mil. The money just isn't out there this summer, especially not for a 38-year-old SG.


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

The Pacers current salary list is almost $38 million before the draft. Include picks and scrubs and they are at $40 million. THis leaves This includes 3 major FA R. Miller, B. Miller, and O'Neal.

The most they can sign ONeal to is $8-9 million given his experience level. THis leaves them a couple of million to sign R. Miller.

I think they would be better off signing B. Miller at about $6 million per (more than mid level which is all he would get, but would definitely get that), they really need him at center more. O'Neal can't play it.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

reggie doesn't desrve any more than 3-3.5 mil. yeh he did alot of great things for us but, in this business( yes it IS a business) we can't pay a guy for past glory- it just doesn't pay off. we don't need anymore draft picks, they won't be of any real help. i wouldn't resighn isiah to another contract either just because its going to be his last season. he hasn't proved he is worth it and to give it to him would be a step backwards. reggie will always be a favorite of mine but, his days of being a go to guy are definitley over. thomas said something last year that really irritated me when he said as long as he's the coach, reggie will never come off the bench-- i mean what kind of crap is this? this entire season reggie showed that he was unable to make big shots consistently and the playoffs were a sad sight. he was of no real value to the team. really, no one but oneal played well. and jermaine might just leave. if he does, we are in deep trouble.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I think Reggie will re-sign for around $2-4 million. J.O. is definately the Pacers #1 priority. The Pacers will have to move some people to re-sign B. Miller and J. O'neal and I believe they will do it. They will have to trade some young talent with ugly salaries to make the deal.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Like I've said many of times. We owe where we are to Reggie. He will be playing here next season, make no mistake of it. He has said he has no intention of playing anywhere else and he has more than enough money so salary shouldnt be a huge issue. Although RobyG doesnt agree, and he is one of the most knowledgable posters of the site, I firmly disagree with him and think Reggie will live out his last basketball days in Indy.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

Reggie Miller IS the Pacers. Everyone should know that. I know the Pacers management knows.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ZBoFanatic</b>!
> Reggie Miller IS the Pacers. Everyone should know that. I know the Pacers management knows.


THANK YOU. Thats what I've been trying to say to everyone since day one.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Reggie can't contribute like he used and is mostly hurting us now. If we sign him, it best be for a really low sum of money.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

he's the biggest motivator on the team... wait a minute... (lightbulb)... reggie as coach in a few years? yes anyone?


----------



## Pooh (Jun 1, 2003)

I think Reggie will stay a Pacer. As someone else on here mentioned, he is the Pacers. I'm sure Walsh is going to sit down and talk to him. He'll tell Reggie that a major of the money is going to have be used to sign Jermaine.

You can give him some insentives in the contract, but he's either going to have accept a lower amount, or sadly he'll probably leave.

It would be hard for me to see Reggie in another uniform other than the Pacers.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ZBoFanatic</b>!
> he's the biggest motivator on the team... wait a minute... (lightbulb)... reggie as coach in a few years? yes anyone?


I've always envisioned him as our future coach. Hes the most outspoken guy on the floor already, as he has been from day 1. Hopefully he will try assistant coaching first, then maybe move into our head coach later on.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> I've always envisioned him as our future coach. Hes the most outspoken guy on the floor already, as he has been from day 1. Hopefully he will try assistant coaching first, then maybe move into our head coach later on.


I think eventually he will be our coach, when people think of the Pacers they think of him, he is the cornerstone of this franchise, well no longer since he's old but he helped make a name for the Pacers and he would be a coach, I think we should re-sign him but he needs to come off the bench and lets the youngsters develop.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

There isn't any question as to whether the Pacers keep Miller. He built this franchise and may not deserve a big contract, but deserves the chance to finish here. When J.O. was talking about whether or not to stay or not he mentioned Reggie's fire and I think he wants him to stay so yet another good reason to keep him. Give him one more chance.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

he'd still be my #1 choice to take a game winning shot. watching reggie over the years makes you expect the impossible over and over again.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

At the very least Reggies a good role model and mentor for the other players. I think he'll resign for alot less this year.


----------

